# Sriracha & Honey Cured Pork Belly aka Homemade Bacon



## emuleman (Feb 4, 2017)

I thought I would try a new flavor combination for my homemade bacon.  Sriracha has become a very popular hot sauce here in southern California where I live, so I thought I would use that with a bit of honey to add some sweetness to it. 













WP_20170203_13_10_15_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Feb 4, 2017


















WP_20170203_17_46_13_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Feb 4, 2017


















WP_20170203_18_12_24_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Feb 4, 2017






The finished product came out much better than I could have hoped for.  A mild spiciness from the hot sauce that was balanced out with the sweetness of the honey.  I would highly recommend, and don't be worried about the hotness, it isn't overbearing hot, just has the flavor of the Sriracha without the heat.  Below is a video showing the whole process.  Comments or suggestions are allways welcome!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2017)

Your bacon looks great, nice job!

Al


----------



## swampsmoker (Feb 6, 2017)

Sounds amazing! Great video!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 9, 2017)

Looks great. Very intriguing. I think it would be a hit in our house.


----------



## bellaru (Feb 16, 2017)

That's a great mixture, I bet it's tasty. Nice video


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 16, 2017)

Nice work! Interesting flavor combo.


----------



## 75z28 (May 8, 2017)

Well, this is my first post, but I want to try this!
I haven't smoked bacon and really want to.. however I am currently in a position where I can't until July.  I enjoy your videos and will be returning to southern California--where meat is cheap compared to where I am :P

So far what has been your favorite recipe?  I made a UDS before I moved, and really look forward to using it when I return :)


----------



## towner (Jun 21, 2019)

i found a recipe for this and tried it. Very good flavor but really not all that spicy. It did make a killer topping for burgers and a great BLT.


----------



## emuleman (Jun 21, 2019)

towner said:


> i found a recipe for this and tried it. Very good flavor but really not all that spicy. It did make a killer topping for burgers and a great BLT.



You could always add more hot sauce. But I think the recipe is great at is. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Armyguy2004 (Aug 16, 2019)

emuleman said:


> You could always add more hot sauce. But I think the recipe is great at is. Glad you enjoyed it!


the video is gone, do you happen to have the recipe? i would like to try, after seeing all the comments. thank you.


----------



## Armyguy2004 (Aug 16, 2019)

found it on youtube. thank you.


----------



## emuleman (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Armyguy2004 (Aug 17, 2019)

emuleman said:


>



This is your YouTube channel? Subscribed. Thank you!


----------



## emuleman (Aug 17, 2019)

Armyguy2004 said:


> This is your YouTube channel? Subscribed. Thank you!


Yes, thanks for subscribing!


----------

